# Indoor park board



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm torn between the NS funslinger and the LT box scratcher... which would you pick for an indoor ski slope with small jumps, some box and rail features and hard packed almost icy artificial snow? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Personally, something camber. Box Knife, Arbor Zygote, Ride Kink, Salomon Sleep Walker, Flow Chill, or a Signal Park.


----------



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Personally, something camber. Box Knife, Arbor Zygote, Ride Kink, Salomon Sleep Walker, Flow Chill, or a Signal Park.


Those are all either stiff, catchy or both boards. I see where you're going with your list, but I was looking for something more playful and as I'm a newb jibber I'll need something more forgiving... you know? 

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

None of them are stiff. By any means, and all defintely as stiff or softer than the Funslinger. They're all soft park or jib specific. Honestly camber helps you learn yo jib. It's more stable and easier to control your approaches. If you're worried about catchiness then take a good look at the Zygote. Lifted contact points. 

If you're still not into any of those go flat. RC is by far my least preferred bend for jibbing. Weird lock points and boardslides are meh. Flat boards I like are the Rome Artifact, Niche Knew, or Burton Name Dropper. If you really want rocket look at the Arbor Draft.


----------



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

Anyone know the difference in weight between the box scratcher and the funslinger? Which one is lighter? 

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

They are both lighter than each other. Weird, I know...


----------



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

Alonzo said:


> They are both lighter than each other. Weird, I know...


?

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------

